# No /proc/bus/usb

## xmaes

Hello,

I have a problem with virtualbox, i cant access usb devices as a normal user (only as root).

My user is part of the usb and virtualbox group.

I was reading this post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799244-highlight-usbfs+virtualbox.html

and this guide 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

and i am stucked at this part

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: lsusb reads the information for the USB devices from /proc/bus/usb. If you have not enabled that in your kernel, chances are that lsusb may not work at all. Please ensure you have /proc filesystem support enabled in your kernel and that usbfs is mounted at /proc/bus/usb (which should happen automatically).

 

lsusb is working 

 *Quote:*   

> desktop xavier # lsusb 
> 
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> ...

 

but i dont have a /proc/bus/usb

 *Quote:*   

> desktop xavier # ls -l /proc/bus/
> 
> total 0
> 
> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 May 30 16:01 input
> ...

 

and my fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sr0                /media/cdrom    auto            noauto,ro,users 0 0
> 
> /dev/md0                          /boot                       ext2            noauto,noatime                     1 2
> 
> /dev/mapper/vg-swap               none                        swap            sw,pri=1                           0 0
> ...

 

and my .config and "emerge --info" (just in case)

http://pastebin.com/jeXTQtz5

http://pastebin.com/9TqfAiBB

Is my problem with virtualbox related to /proc/bus/usb not beeing mounted ?

If so what should i do to correct the problem ( add a line in fstab) ?

Thank you,

Xavier

----------

## VoidMage

Get unstuck then - that part of the guide is most likely

outdated. See usbutils changelog.

/proc/bus/usb/ is controlled by CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS - marked as deprecated;

according to kernel note, udev handles it by itself.

----------

## Krog

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Get unstuck then - that part of the guide is most likely
> 
> outdated. See usbutils changelog.
> 
> /proc/bus/usb/ is controlled by CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS - marked as deprecated;
> ...

 

same problem here, I really don't understand how to solve... I just updated my system and now nothing works.

Maybe i'm too old for this.

Udev handles itself. How?

----------

